# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Co mam dalej robić ?

## ola050195

Witam jestem Ola mam 21 lat, nie wiem jak dalej żyć, czuję, że powoli tracę grunt pod nogami. Pochodzę z patologicznej rodziny, mój ojciec to alkoholik, który zniszczył życie mi i całej mojej rodzinie, znęcał się nade mną psychicznie i fizycznie, matka tez jest nie lepsza, co prawda nie jest alkoholiczką i to ją różni od ojca ale jest nienormalna i pragnie, abym ja i moje rodzeństwo ( dodam że jest nas  6)  zostali w domu i ją utrzymywali i całe życie z nią mieszkali i powoli jej się to udaję . Mam 3 starszego rodzeństwa którzy już prawie kończą studia, mimo to że się dobrze uczyli to nic nie osiągnęli, a jedynie podporządkowali  się rodzicom ,utrzymują ich i nawet nie maja za to słowa podziękowania, niestety oni nie widza w tym problemu, ja jako jedyna nie chcę takiego życia w patologicznej rodzinie i chciałabym się od nich uwolnić,ale nie wiem jak i nie wiem czy kiedykolwiek będę potrafiła. Jestem niszczona psychicznie przez swoja rodzinę, gdy próbuję układać sobie życie i wybijać się z tego dna to oni mnie ciągle w nie,,wpychają". Jestem bardzo zdesperowana, miewam także myśli samobójcze, nie mogę normalnie funkcjonować. Nie mogę nawet wychodzić z domu bo moja matka zaczyna mnie wtedy wyzywać że bd alkoholiczką , narkomanką ( jak większość mojej rodziny), zresztą w mojej rodzinie panuję przekonanie , że powinno się siedzieć w  domu, a nie wychodzić do ludzi ( bo po co ). Przez tą patologie, nie radze sobie w życiu, nie potrafię normalnie  funkcjonować, cieszyć się z małych rzeczy, chodzę ciągle zestresowana i każdego dnia płacze.Uciekam od ludzi, nigdy nie miałam chłopaka, nie umiem odnaleźć się w relacjach damsko-męskich, jeśli już kogoś poznam to od razu się wycofuje i uciekam, bo wiem ze nikt nigdy nie bd chciał dziewczyny z patologicznego, ubogiego domu , na dodatek bardzo zaniedbanej i zamkniętej w sobie. Czuję się gorsza od innych, nie potrafię pogodzić się z tym, że mam tak tragiczne życie.Jestem nieszczęśliwa, chciałabym aby wszystko się zmieniło, żebym otworzyła się na ludzi i uwolniła się od tej toksycznej rodziny ale nie wiem czy to możliwe. Pomocy ;ccccc

----------


## PsychologBMW

Witam Panią,

Warto, by udała się Pani osobiście do Poradni Zdrowia Psychicznego i rozpoczęła terapię. Poprzez forum nikt nie będzie w stanie pomóc, jedynie doradzić, a problem jest dość obszerny i złożony. Jeśli zajdzie potrzeba, terapeuta z pewnością zasugeruje konsultację psychiatryczną i przypuszczam, że może tak być zwłaszcza, gdy pojawiają się myśli samobójcze. Problem toksycznych rodziców, DDA czy DDD jest trudny, ale możliwy do przejścia, stąd zachęcam do udania się na osobistą terapię.

Pozdrawiam,
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć, psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------

